# Ecran noir avec Power Mac G5



## clikclak (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Ecran noir en reveillant mon PM G5 single 1,8 GHZ  de fin 2004 qui etait tout simplement en veille.
Apres avoir fait tous les tests possibles , c'est bien de l'UC que le probleme vient.
Le mac demarre en mode cible et le DD tourne ainsi que les ventilos
Probleme de carte graphique certainement mais suis pas sur à 100 %
ma carte la ATI RADEON 9600 XT 128 MB 
Si une personne du forum peut m'aider à me confirmer que cela provient de la carte et me donner la ref d'une autre carte pour la remplacer car celle ci n'est plus en vente.

Et aussi m'expliquer pourquoi une carte graphique peut être HS subitement sans prevenir....quand même ce ne sont pas des choses à faire... hein?

merci et à bientôt


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2010)

clikclak a dit:


> Et aussi m'expliquer pourquoi une carte graphique peut être HS subitement sans prevenir....quand même ce ne sont pas des choses à faire... hein?



Ben, tu sais, juste avant d'être mort il était bien vivant


----------



## clikclak (22 Septembre 2010)

sympa
merci de ton aide


----------



## iMacounet (22 Septembre 2010)

C'est aléatoire les pannes informatiques ... !

Enlève la et démarre ton G5, et dis nous ce qu'il s'est passé.


----------

